
Sued Over Old Debt, and Blocked from Suing Back - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/23/business/dealbook/sued-over-old-debt-and-blocked-from-suing-back.html
======
jrs235
How can the defendant be bound to arbitration if they never signed an
agreement or contract with Encore Capital agreeing to such?

